# Making spices stick to popcorn w/o saturates



## hermes14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have been trying different methods to make spices stick to popcorn without butter, oil or any other liquids that contain saturated fats.

My aim is to use a spray to release a diluted solution which has a grounded spice mixed into it such as cumin - but note that I haven't used a spray yet to try this as had problems getting an appropriate one so I'm not sure how well it'll work.

However, let's assume the spray works, now I have the problem of what liquid to use. At first I thought water on it's own would be enough but then I thought that this might lead the pop corn to becoming more wet, with less of a sticky action.

I haven't yet tried this as I said because I need to get a spray, nonetheless I would appreciate suggestions about ways to spray spices on popcorn. The obvious method of just sprinkling it on is that it ends at the bottom. 

Much appreciated as it's been a real head scratcher for me for many weeks now and I'm very fond of popped corn. In particular, are there any molecular ingredients that can be added to a water solution to increase stickiness such as lecithin, except this ingredient if I understand correctly leads to the opposite effect of non-stick.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2012)

Duct tape..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

Grapeseed oil...no saturated fats.


----------



## hermes14 (Aug 20, 2012)

haha I like the creativity in that, and when I run out of duck tape?? 

A more specific question guys is does anyone know of a liquid that makes things stick to it like olive oil that is healthy. I know there are many different powdered ingredients like xanthan gum to achieve a fatty texture, agar to achieve a gelatine texture, and as I said lecithin apparently for nonstick purposes, so any ideas along these lines would be great! And any other creative solutions would also be appreciated.

Although, I do know I may be asking for something that doesn't exist!


----------



## hermes14 (Aug 20, 2012)

No oils please, butters or anything along those lines please  - and grapeseed oil does have saturates and fats - http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fats-and-oils/579/2 which my aim is to avoid


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think you are out of luck.  I hope you realize, that for continued good health you need some fats in your diet.  And grapeseed oil is a polyunsaturated fat.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 20, 2012)

Why absolutely no oil?  We need some fat in our diets to absorb certain nutrients.  Grapeseed oil has very very little saturated fat.  If you are spraying this on popcorn you would be likely using very little, and getting a fraction of a gram of saturated fat.  Grapeseed oil is very much like olive oil nutritionally.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 20, 2012)

Well,  I usually use a hot air/ dry popcorn popper.  But then I like to toss it with a lttle butter too.  That's me. 

How about if you try to toss the popped corn with some nutritional yeast.  I think that has some sticky properties.  My fingers seem to remember this better than my brain does.  It's been awhile since I have had some.  You could probably buy a small quantity to try from your local bulk food store.  Stir in whatever spices you like with the yeast and sprinkle over and toss with the popcorn and see how well it works.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 21, 2012)

Geletin might work


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 21, 2012)

Honey, casein, non-diastic malt.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 21, 2012)

I use a butter flavored spray before adding seasonings.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

I toss air-popped popcorn with homemade curry powder. The curry powder seems to stick to the popcorn (and my fingers).


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing sticks to your fingers like Florescent Orange Cheetoh's. That cheesey stuff makes a perfect bookmark for  whatever you are currently reading.   You can always tell where you left off when you accidentally fall asleep, just by looking at the page corners.  I think that is what the OP is trying to achieve.  Not that "I" ever eat this stuff.  Ok, once in awhile


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Buy popcorn spice, that stuff sticks to anything. You get loads of flavours too.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 10, 2012)

I think an old Weight Watchers trick is to very lightly spray a mist of plain old water onto popcorn to get stuff to stick to it.


----------

